

Microsoft, the end of evolution? - UniIsland
http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1523.html

======
bad_user
Somehow I'm picturing Bill Gates / Steve Ballmer saying " _we've got to be
more like IBM..._ "

~~~
rbanffy
To be fair, IBM trying to be more like Apple (among other microcomputer
makers) resulted in Microsoft ;-)

------
ikbear
Cool repost to Tech2IPO: <http://tech2ipo.com/5890>

------
duiker101
so true.

------
sagarun
Seriously, this isn't a place for comic strips! How is this related to
startups and hacker culture?

~~~
allenbrunson
Sounds to me like you are discriminating against people who prefer to express
themselves in non-standard ways. Bet you wouldn't have had any trouble with
this submission if it was a blog post expressing the same sentiment.

~~~
Goronmon
What sentiment? It's a joke at Microsoft's expense. There is no "point" being
made other than someone expressing their dislike of Microsoft in a snarky
webcomic.

~~~
allenbrunson
You won't find anybody who dislikes Microsoft any more than I do. I completely
uprooted my career about ten years ago, to move myself out of their ecosystem.
But I don't read this as a joke at their expense. More like: Perhaps there is
a final configuration that all successful companies reach, and Microsoft was
in this one instance a pioneer, and got there first.

Besides, even if it _is_ a joke at Microsoft's expense, why would it be okay
to say in a blog post, but not in a comic?

